# Really Need Your Help



## LesPaul7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey folks, here's the situation. I have a set of Taylor Made RAC LT2 irons with stiff shafts that I want to reshaft with royal precision rifle shafts. I think my current shafts are too stiff and I'm not getting the distance I want. I hit my 7 iron from 150 and my 6 iron will usually fly about 160-165. With my long irons there isn't much distance difference between the 3,4,5. I'm hoping the shafts would help with this also. I'm about an 8-9 handicap and I have a smooth tempo to my swing. I was looking at the Royal precision regular rifle, the flighted rifle, and also the project x (either the normal or high launch). Which do you think would be best? Should I go with the regular or flighted? I'm trying to decide between 5.0 and 5.5. Thanks ahead of time for the replies.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd go with Project X normal launch, 5.0.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you want trajectory consistent between short irons and long irons. Then flighted. Look at bend points between project X and normal rifles for other traj. issues.

good luck


----------

